# اللجهة المصرية : آدينا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معنى كلمة آدينا

و آدينا عايشين وبقينا عاشقين
لا جراح في قلوب ولا دمع حزين

أو

آديني رجعتلك


----------



## إسكندراني

ها نحن أصبحنا


----------



## Haroon

ها نحن (قد) 
ها أنا قد​​


----------

